# ACS assessment for Electronics and communication



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi ,

I have done my electronics and communication engineering in Karnataka .
Have worked in IT for 6.8 years in various designations like system engineer, quality engineer , quality assurance engineer and consultant/business analyst . But my roles and responsibilities were taht of software tester I.e., manual and automation testing throughout .

I have applied for ACS assessment as software engineer ,and waiting for result

1.. Just need some inputs if anyone had similar experience and what was the outcome ?
2.Will ACS deduct 4 years or 6 years from the experience as am from EC?
3. Also , as my designations were different throughout but roles and responsibilities we’re that of testing ,will the designations that I held will have any negative impact as it’s not exactly ‘software engineer’ ??

Tooo tensed !!


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mate,

Try to search in google or in this forum...profiles similar to you had similar questions too...they would have given you the answers...

If you have already searched extensively...then pray that some one knowledgable will answer it here...

Cheers
Vinay




Deeps1904 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have done my electronics and communication engineering in Karnataka .
> Have worked in IT for 6.8 years in various designations like system engineer, quality engineer , quality assurance engineer and consultant/business analyst . But my roles and responsibilities were taht of software tester I.e., manual and automation testing throughout .
> ...


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ah ok,thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deeps1904 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have done my electronics and communication engineering in Karnataka .
> Have worked in IT for 6.8 years in various designations like system engineer, quality engineer , quality assurance engineer and consultant/business analyst . But my roles and responsibilities were taht of software tester I.e., manual and automation testing throughout .
> ...


In all probability 4 years will be deducted and you should get a positive assessment 

Your main trouble may be convincing the CO how you are more a Software engineer and not a tester, should the CO have doubts looking at your career profile
Will your company also back you up in case of a verification call that you are actually a Software engineer and not a tester ?

As testers are no longer being sponsored, most testers are changing their assessment to engineer and applying 
How far they will succeed, in getting a grant, only Time will tell

But don’t follow blindly, would be my advise


Cheers


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi newbienz

Thank you for the response

Do u mean even if ACS gives positive assessment, the visa CO will have doubts and get back to the company during visa grant ??

Or - are u referring to the ACS assessor , whi moght have doubts and will do a cross check with the company?


Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deeps1904 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> Thank you for the response
> 
> ...


ACS does not go very deep into your claims, as far as I have observed
They accept all your claims at face value and issue the assessment order on the very skeletal documents you are asked to upload
They leave the investigative part to DIBP

I have not come across any member reporting that he or his company got a verification call from ACS 

The thorough scrutiny of your claim will actually be done when you apply for the visa after getting an invite
In recent months quite a few members have got their claims verified by AHC during processing of the grant

Cheers


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

What is AHC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deeps1904 said:


> What is AHC?


Australian high commission

Cheers


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Australian high commission
> 
> Cheers


Agree with you’re point of DIBP checking the documents.

Am just wondering , if ACS just blindly gives the assessment looking at the skeletal of the docs , what is the whole point of having it ?

Does that mean DIBP doesn’t trust ACS ‘s assessment ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deeps1904 said:


> Agree with you’re point of DIBP checking the documents.
> 
> Am just wondering , if ACS just blindly gives the assessment looking at the skeletal of the docs , what is the whole point of having it ?
> 
> Does that mean DIBP doesn’t trust ACS ‘s assessment ?


If you have done no wrong then you need not fear
Let a hundred agencies verify my claims, what do I care 

Who are the members To question of what the scope for ACS and DIBP is
At least I don’t have the authority 

We can just give our own understanding of how we think the system works based on our own experience and compilation of what has been reported by other members

Cheers


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you have done no wrong then you need not fear
> Let a hundred agencies verify my claims, what do I care
> 
> Who are the members To question of what the scope for ACS and DIBP is
> ...


True, Nobody has to fear any verifications whatsoever by whosoever.

As the point u made was not about ACS cross verifying the letters but DIBP cross verifyng ACS skills assessment results letter , I was quite surprised to know abt it.

Anyways, good to know the info !

Appreciate all your responses!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deeps1904 said:


> True, Nobody has to fear any verifications whatsoever by whosoever.
> 
> As the point u made was not about ACS cross verifying the letters but DIBP cross verifyng ACS skills assessment results letter , I was quite surprised to know abt it.
> 
> ...


I try to warn the members not to be adventurous with their RNR, as ACS assessment is not the last hurdle, but I guess, I am not loud enough

Cheers


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I try to warn the members not to be adventurous with their RNR, as ACS assessment is not the last hurdle, but I guess, I am not loud enough
> 
> Cheers


I do have one more question- if eoi is lodged in June with 65 points and points are 70 in december. DIBP has issued invites for 70 points until November for all the 70 pointers . In the above scenario , will the the first eoi lodge date will be considered or is the December date will be considered while issuing the invite ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deeps1904 said:


> I do have one more question- if eoi is lodged in June with 65 points and points are 70 in december. DIBP has issued invites for 70 points until November for all the 70 pointers . In the above scenario , will the the first eoi lodge date will be considered or is the December date will be considered while issuing the invite ?


I can’t underst your question
But let me anyway xplain as I feel this is what you want to know

Higher points will always beat a lower points irrespective of when they were lodged
I have 70 points and I lodge today, I will be invited and not you , even though you had lodged 1 year back but with 65 points

In Equal points an earlier date of effect beats a later date of effect

Everyday new applications are being lodged and they all get to participate in the next round with all the uninvited ones

Cheers


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I can’t underst your question
> But let me anyway xplain as I feel this is what you want to know
> 
> Higher points will always beat a lower points irrespective of when they were lodged
> ...


ok .np
I was just trying to understand an instance as the visa date of effect for 2613 went back to 21st September in jan 3 round while it was 30 th October in November 22 round .Was trying to figure out the logic 😊


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deeps1904 said:


> ok .np
> I was just trying to understand an instance as the visa date of effect for 2613 went back to 21st September in jan 3 round while it was 30 th October in November 22 round .Was trying to figure out the logic &#55357;&#56842;


Maybe some applicants with 21st September DOE had deactivated their EOI and then reactivated them just before the round, so that became the date till which the application have been cleared in that round

Cheers


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Maybe some applicants with 21st September DOE had deactivated their EOI and then reactivated them just before the round, so that became the date till which the application have been cleared in that round
> 
> Cheers


Oh ok, thank u !


----------

